# painting an ice chest?



## FunInTheSun (Jun 10, 2006)

How do you get paint to stick to the plastic on an ice chest? What type of preparation, type of paint, etc? Do I need to use a primer? Do I need a sealer? I have tried to paint a couple and the paint has pealed off. Thanks for any helpful information you can provide.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Have you tried the krylon that is made for plastic?

If you have and it didn't work to suit , go by an automotive paint supply and get them to sell you what you need, they have an additive that you use to paint the front nad rear bumpers on cars with that helps with adhesion,


----------



## FunInTheSun (Jun 10, 2006)

I have tried krylon fusion and that didn't work. I also tried lightly sanding first then a krylon primer. I have not tried auto paint. I'll try that and see what happens. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

Go to a good automotive paint store. They sell an additive for the pliable bumpers. That should help it stick to an ice chest. Stop by a body shop and ask their painter. This might be something paint won't stick to without special prep work.

I am not an expert, only offering my opinion.


----------

